# [richiesta impressioni]Udev e HAL

## wildancer

Ragazzi ultimamente ho installato hal, e sembra proprio che sia finito per me il periodo di smanettamenti vari sulla configurazione delle periferiche! udev lo uso ormai con profitto da parecchio, emerso hal ho capito che linux ormai ha raggiunto un livello di comodità tale che potrei cominciare a installarlo alla mamma... c'è qualcuno che ha notato dei contro in queste due innovazioni?

----------

## =DvD=

Racconta un po come hai fatto e le tue impressioni!

----------

## wildancer

beh hal l'ho solo emerso e aggiunto ai runlevel che uso, lui da solo si interfaccia con gnome e udev, all'aggiunta di dispositivi qualsiasi li configura da solo e punto: un'esempio molto veloce è questo: metto una penna usb, hal mi modifica il fstab e mi crea il mountpoint, mi ritrovo comodamente l'icona su computer:/// ... la levo e scompare tutto, compreso il mountpoint e la riga dal fstab, così niente rotture se attacco 2 dispositivi che udev vede come scsi, infatti se attacco l'ipod dopo la chiave lui com'è ovvio crea sda2 per la chiave e sdb2 per l'ipod... situazione difficile da controllare prima! come avreste congeniato il fstab per avere la stessa flessibilità?

----------

## unz

... ed infatti è tutto molto comodo ... ma se io volessi un iconcina sul desktop appena mi monta qualcosa? ... questa è l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a capire come fare

----------

## =DvD=

Ci avviciniamo a macos ... bene bene...

Sistema operativo a prova di nonna hehehe

----------

## wildancer

 *unz wrote:*   

> ... ed infatti è tutto molto comodo ... ma se io volessi un iconcina sul desktop appena mi monta qualcosa? ... questa è l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a capire come fare

 

beh a me la crea automaticamente, ma quello credo sia gnome a farlo!

----------

## SilverXXX

da quel che sapevo io da ancora un pò di problemi (non ricordo cosa di preciso), anche se l'ho provato un pò qualche giorno fa e non me ne aveva dati.

edti: ho dimenticato di dire una cosa (per precisione): per avere le "features"   :Cool:  descritte, ci vuole hal+dbus+gvm

----------

## mc619

hmmmm scusa l'ignoranza ma puoi dare un po + di info su hal ? io sinceramente nn ne avevo mai sentito parlare, ma sono ignorante  :Very Happy: 

ho cercato su google ma nn avete idea di quanta gente si firma hal nei forumz  :Razz: 

grazie 

Marco

----------

## Dhaki

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> hmmmm scusa l'ignoranza ma puoi dare un po + di info su hal ? io sinceramente nn ne avevo mai sentito parlare, ma sono ignorante 
> 
> ho cercato su google ma nn avete idea di quanta gente si firma hal nei forumz 
> 
> grazie 
> ...

 

E tu allora cerca solo nel forum di gentoo...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217412&highlight=hal

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=185508&highlight=hal

----------

## unz

 *wildancer wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   ... ed infatti è tutto molto comodo ... ma se io volessi un iconcina sul desktop appena mi monta qualcosa? ... questa è l'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a capire come fare 
> 
> beh a me la crea automaticamente, ma quello credo sia gnome a farlo!

 

mmm si lo fa ... ma dopo che l'ho aperta da //computer

----------

## mouser

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> hmmmm scusa l'ignoranza ma puoi dare un po + di info su hal ? io sinceramente nn ne avevo mai sentito parlare, ma sono ignorante 
> 
> ho cercato su google ma nn avete idea di quanta gente si firma hal nei forumz 
> 
> grazie 
> ...

 

[burlone_mode]

Credo che hal....... prenda possesso dei pc ed uccide chi lo sta utilizzando ....... o almeno credo...... me lo aveva detto un regista qualche anno fa...... mmmmmh 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/burlone_mode]

----------

## federico

Ma hal esegue tutto da solo ? A cosa servono applicativi come ivman a questo punto? Inoltre avevo sentito che hal e' molto molto pesante, dal tuo post non evinco questa sensazione...

----------

## unz

per quanto riguarda le icone sul desktop ... errore mio .. non avevo gnome-volume-manager installato ... ora ho tutto e funzia perfettamente

----------

## Josuke

la mia esperienza con dbus + hal + gnome-volume-manager è abbastanza buona...direi per una questione di comodità forse...l'unico problema riguarda i dvd che non partono automaticamente ma ho già postato su un post diverso..per il resto..tutto viene riconosciuto perfettamente..dai cd dati a quelli vuoti e quelli audio..quindi direi che il mio giudizio è tutto sommato buono...per il problema di pesantezza...così a freddo mi sbilancerei nel dire che non è così non ho notato rallentamenti di nessun tipo

----------

## [hammerfall]

per l'avvio automatico dei dvd io ho in 

applicazioni->preferenze del desktop->memoria di massa rimovibile

da quel pannello ci sono le opzioni per l'autorun di applicativi quando vengono inseriti cd/dvd

----------

## Josuke

si ho spuntato la voce riguardante i dvd dove c'è totem %d...comunque me li vede come dvd vuoti bo  :Shocked: 

----------

## realthing

Anche io uso hal+dbus+gnome-volume-manager e mi trovo bene. Funziona senza problemi e senza rallentare.

C'è un solo dettaglio che vorrei capire come configurare.

Quando ad esempio inserisco la chiavetta, mi compare sul desktop e su computer://  . Fin qui tutto OK. Il punto è che compare con il nome "256 Mb storage media device". Stessa cosa per il mio secondo HD, che si chiama 122 GB Hard Drive.

Se io volessi chiamarli Pippo e Paperino.. come faccio??

 Gnome non mi permette di modificare i nomi, neanche dalle finestra delle proprietà , nemmeno con i permessi di root.

----------

## inspiron

ma hal funziona anche con kde o solo con gnome?

----------

## BlueInGreen

Non ne l'ho mai fatto, ma mi sembra che udev permetta di assegnare dei nomi personalizzati alle periferiche. Probabilmente puoi risolvere così.

Per chi volesse info in italino consiglio di cercare nel forum l'how to di idreamer sul progetto utopia.

Comunque in sostanza servono udev, hal, dbus, colplug, hotplug e gnome-volume-manager (ma esistono alternative per chi non vuole le dipendenze di gnome).

Per il resto che dire... spettacolo! Un modo molto efficace per far tacere i detrattori di linux.

Inserisco la penna usb, linux la vede la monta e me ne mostra il contenuto.

Inserisco la fotocamera, la vede, mi dice che ci sono delle foto da importare e se voglio farlo. Le importa e apre gphoto2 (o quello che volgiamo noi).

Inserisco cd-rom e vengono montati e appare l'icona sul desktop (a volte purtroppo su altre icone però...  :Confused:  ).

Metto un dvd e parte gxine.

Cd audio , parte il player....

Insomma linug plug&play!

Stracomodo.  :Razz: 

----------

## FMulder

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Anche io uso hal+dbus+gnome-volume-manager e mi trovo bene. Funziona senza problemi e senza rallentare.
> 
> C'è un solo dettaglio che vorrei capire come configurare.
> 
> Quando ad esempio inserisco la chiavetta, mi compare sul desktop e su computer://  . Fin qui tutto OK. Il punto è che compare con il nome "256 Mb storage media device". Stessa cosa per il mio secondo HD, che si chiama 122 GB Hard Drive.
> ...

 

I nomi dei device connessi su gnome sono quelli dell'ultima parte del percorso del fstab... se ad esempio tu monti una chiave usb in /mnt/chiaveusb su gnome vedrai l'icona sul desktop con nome "chiaveusb"!

Supponendo che tu voglia rinominare dei device che connetti più o meno quotidianamente, e che quindi puoi trattare in maniera diversa rispetto ad esempio ad una chiave usb che monti una volta nella vita, ci sono due modi per risolvere la questione:

Metodo 1: utilizzare il buon vecchio udev+fstab statico: crei una riga in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules.. esempio per la mia macchina fotografica digitale:

```

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="PENTAX", SYSFS{model}="DIGITAL_CAMERA", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="Pentax/%k", SYMLINK="pentax%e"

BUS="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="PENTAX", SYSFS{model}="DIGITAL_CAMERA", KERNEL="sd*", NAME="Pentax/%k"

```

In questo modo se ad esempio la macchina fosse sdc e la partizione sdc1, avrei una dir Pentax in /dev in cui troverei sdc e sdc1, e in più avrei un symlink di nome "pentax" in /dev che punta a /dev/Pentax/sdc1. 

Dopodiché basta aggiungere una riga in fstab del tipo

```

/dev/pentax     /mnt/pentax     vfat    noauto,user   0 0

```

a questo punto connettendo la macchina fotografica, hal vede che c'è già una riga valida in fstab, non crea la sua personale, ed effettua il montaggio in base a quella riga. 

Metodo 2: creare un file di configurazione di hal

Per poter variare il percorso di mount utilizzando hal devi andare a creare un file di configurazione in /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy, che oltre a farti scegliere diversi mountpoint, ti permette di variare innumerevoli altre opzioni, come ad esempio se si deve montare in automatico un device, in quale modo debba essere riconosciuto un device (cdrom, unità esterna, macchina fotografica, lettore di schede SD ecc) o suddividere le funzionalità di un dispositivo scsi con più lun (ad esempio un lettore 4in1 di schede ecc).

Il nome del file è arbitrario, credo che necessiti solo dell'estensione ".fdi"

per tutte le opzioni consiglio di andare qui

L'opzione da dare per scegliere il mount point dovrebbe essere "storage.policy.desired_mount_point". Personalmente non l'ho mai usata, dato che quando ne ho avuto bisogno conoscevo poco le opzioni di hal e ho preferito usare il metodo precedente, ma dovrebbe proprio essere l'opzione giusta  :Wink: 

Posto ora due file di configurazione che in seguito ho creato per il mio lettore di schede di memoria e per il mio ipod, che possono essere utili  :Wink: 

Esempio pratico del mio lettore di schede di memoria SD/CF/SM/MS (file cardreader.fdi):

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.bus" string="usb">

      <match key="usb.vendor_id" int="0x1019">

        <match key="usb.product_id" int="0xc55">

          <merge key="storage_lun0.drive_type" type="string">compact_flash</merge>

          <merge key="storage_lun1.drive_type" type="string">memory_stick</merge>

          <merge key="storage_lun2.drive_type" type="string">smart_media</merge>

          <merge key="storage_lun3.drive_type" type="string">sd_mmc</merge>

        </match>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Esempio per il mio iPod, su cui ho installato linuxONipod... ci sono tre partizioni, di cui solo la seconda va montata in automatico, mentre le altre due vanno ignorate... e questo è come ho fatto... (file ipod.fdi):

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="storage.vendor" string="Apple">

      <match key="storage.model" string="iPod">

        <merge key="storage.requires_eject" type="bool">true</merge>

        <merge key="storage.removable" type="bool">true</merge>

        <merge key="storage.media_check_enabled" type="bool">false</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.vendor" string="Apple">

      <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.model" string="iPod">

        <match key="block.is_volume" bool="true">

          <match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem">

            <match key="volume.partition.number" int="1">

              <merge key="volume.policy.should_mount" type="bool">false</merge>

            </match>

            <match key="volume.partition.number" int="3">

              <merge key="volume.policy.should_mount" type="bool">false</merge>

            </match>

          </match>

        </match>

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## mrfree

 *unz wrote:*   

> mmm si lo fa ... ma dopo che l'ho aperta da //computer

 

Hai famd nel tuo default runlevel? O comunque è avviato?

Edit: Ops... hai già risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## XstefanoX

Hal crea i mountpoint in fstab utilizzando come nome l'etichetta della partizione. Per esempio, se io collego la mia chiave usb, udev crea il device /dev/iomega-usb e Hal crea il mountpoint /media/archivio, perchè il filesystem fat sulla chiave ha etichetta "archivio". Non so cosa succede per filesystem diversi, visto che mkfs.vfat è l'unico programma che chiede esplicitamente il nome della partizione, però succede la stessa cosa con l'ipod.

A me funziona tutto bene, l'unica cosa che proprio non sono riuscito ad impostare è la seguente. Ho impostato la partizione /boot in fstab in modo da NON essere montata automaticamente all'avvio. Invece Ivman o Gnome-volume-manager me la montano lo stesso. Allora ho inserito il seguente file in /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicies:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<!-- Impedisce alla directory /boot di essere montata -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="block.device" string="/dev/hda2">

      <merge key="volume.policy.should_mount" type="bool">false</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

  <device>

    <match key="block.device" string="/dev/hda">

      <merge key="storage.automount_enabled_hint" type="bool">false</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

che imposta la chiave volume.policy.should_mount a false, quindi la partizione non dovrebbe essere montata. Inoltre imposta la stessa cosa per l'intero disco. Ma /boot viene inesorabilmente montata ogni volta.

Avete suggerimenti?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Volevo sapere se qualcuno ha provato pmount al posto di fstab-sync con hal...  :Question: 

Qua potete trovare l'ebuild di pmount su buzilla... (ancora non è nel portage ufficiale  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Volevo sapere le vostre esperienze in modo da valutare se mettere o meno ivman+hal e compagnia bella...

Di principio sono contrario all'automount ma riconosco che ogni tanto è utile (limitatamente alle penne usb e ai cd... che hal non cerchi mai di montare un hd al posto mio...  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). 

La mia breve esperienza con ivman+ hal (durata circa 1 ora di smanettamenti) si è scontrata con due principali problemi, uno di natura puramente tecnica, uno invece di principio:

1) I file di conf di tutta questa roba sono in xml  :Shocked:  ... il che li rende praticamente illeggibili e difficilmente editabili con gli editor di testo che normalmente uso... qualcuno sa consigliarmi un editor di testo per editare in modo umano un file xml?  :Rolling Eyes:  Ma era proprio così scomodo usare dei leggibilissimi file di testo?  :Rolling Eyes:  bah...

2) Per montare i device hal invoca fstab-sync che edita al volo l'fstab aggiungendoci delle voci  :Shocked:  odioso....  :Confused:  Per principio non tollero che un programma scriva su dei file di conf fondamentali come fstab... ma in ogni caso c'è un'altrenativa  :Wink:  e si chiama pmount...

Pmount dovrebbe essere in grado di montare al volo le partizioni senza sovrascrivere fstab... 

Qualcuno ha altre soluzioni per risolvere questi due problemi?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) I file di conf di tutta questa roba sono in xml  ... il che li rende praticamente illeggibili e difficilmente editabili con gli editor di testo che normalmente uso... qualcuno sa consigliarmi un editor di testo per editare in modo umano un file xml?  Ma era proprio così scomodo usare dei leggibilissimi file di testo?  bah...
> 
> 

 

io uso vim o mcedit, sotto X gedit o kedit

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Per montare i device hal invoca fstab-sync che edita al volo l'fstab aggiungendoci delle voci  odioso....  Per principio non tollero che un programma scriva su dei file di conf fondamentali come fstab... ma in ogni caso c'è un'altrenativa  e si chiama pmount...
> 
> Pmount dovrebbe essere in grado di montare al volo le partizioni senza sovrascrivere fstab... 

 

a me non da particolarmente fastidio dato che cmq "ripulisce" fstab

dalle entry da lui inserite, ma in effetti una soluzione piu' pulita sarebbe ben accetta..

Unico appunto: l'ho sto facendo girare su numerose macchine e fino ad ora

non ha mai combinato disastri con fstab..almeno questo è confortante

----------

## Flonaldo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ci avviciniamo a macos ... bene bene...
> 
> Sistema operativo a prova di nonna hehehe

 

BHE! Su questo...non ti sbilanciare troppo! sarebbe come pittare una cinquecento di rosso e dire che ci si sta avvicinando ad una ferrari!

Loro stanno ancora troppo avanti, ma avanti a tutti! Vedi Tiger  :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

OT (scusate)

come faccio a dire ad hal di usare l'opzione umask=000 per alcuni device?

grazie

----------

## FreeManAtomic

a me fstab non me lo ripulisce... cioe se metto il cd me lo monta e crea la riga in fstab, ma quando lo smonto non tira via la riga da fstab...  :Rolling Eyes:  perche'? :Very Happy: 

grazier

----------

## X-Drum

xche fa pulizia quando il demone viene chiuso

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> xche fa pulizia quando il demone viene chiuso

 

Altro motivo per usare pmount (che tra l'altro Debian usa di default... mi pare...)  :Wink: 

E poi che succede se il demone non viene chiuso correttamente?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Che succede se salta la corrente mentre mi sta sovrascrivendo l'fstab?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Troppe incongnite per affidarsi ad un metodo così grezzo....  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Che succede se salta la corrente mentre mi sta sovrascrivendo l'fstab? 

 

io ho tutti i pc sotto UPS  :Very Happy: 

logicamente non perchè non mi fido di hal ma perchè non mi fido di mia madre. che accende ferro da stiro, lavatrice e forno contemporaneamente  :Evil or Very Mad: 

in ogni caso tutto funziona correttamente e non ho mai avuto problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi che succede se il demone non viene chiuso correttamente? 
> 
> Che succede se salta la corrente mentre mi sta sovrascrivendo l'fstab? 
> ...

 

sisi è grezzo, nulla da ridire è vero, ma stranamente anche in caso di shutdown

forzati, come detto prima, non sono mai rimaste schifezze in fstab, non so

come sia possibile ma non mi ha mai incartato il sys boh

----------

## codadilupo

aggiungo: ubuntu (che si puo' considerare una debian aggiornatissima) usa gnome2.10 con hal udev senza alcun tipo di problema.

Coda, che vorrebbe mettere l'utopia, ma c'ha poco tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Coda, che vorrebbe mettere l'utopia, ma c'ha poco tempo 

 

 :Confused:  emerge gnome-volume-manager  :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Coda, che vorrebbe mettere l'utopia, ma c'ha poco tempo  
> 
>  emerge gnome-volume-manager 

 

ma va? credo che sappia come installarlo,

se ha poco tempo ha poco tempo...

----------

## codadilupo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ma va? credo che sappia come installarlo

 

confermo, non é digitare il comando, é installare gnome  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> se ha poco tempo ha poco tempo...

 

infatti... non vi siete accorti che da qualche mese rompo molto meno  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

